# 6-volt Lantern battery or 4-D cells?



## Big_Ed (Nov 17, 2003)

What setup would give longer runtime, a 6-volt alkaline lantern battery, or 4 alkaline D cells in an adapter for a lantern battery powered flashlight? Would one necessarily be brighter?


----------



## James S (Nov 17, 2003)

Visiting the data site at energizer.com you can look up the different capacities of their batts. The standard D cell from them holds 18AH and the lantern batt with the offset springs on top holds 26AH. So 4 D cells to bring the voltage up to 6v would still be less than the lantern batt. The larger lantern batt with the 2 screw terminals at the top holds as much as 56AH! Interestingly the e2 special batts only add 900mAh above the 18,000mAh of the standard batt. not a big improvement and they are not a tiny bit more expensive...

So it would appear that the lantern battery would hold more power. But it's a different chemistry inside (I think) than the D cell, so it definitely also matters what the current drain is going to be. Those numbers I quoted above was at a 25ma drain, higher drain rates wont give you as much power.

I don't think either will be brighter, unless you're pulling so much current from it that the resistance of the cells starts to limit the current. In which case PROBABLY the D cells will be brighter, but I'm guessing what the internals of the lantern battery are. Certainly 4 D sized NiMH batts could supply more current faster than either the alkaline D or the lantern batts. But for lower power use it probably doesn't make a difference and the actual capacity of the cell will be the bigger concern.


----------



## Big_Ed (Nov 17, 2003)

So, does that mean runtime would be longer with the lantern battery?


----------



## illumiGeek (Nov 18, 2003)

At low enough current draw, yes.


----------



## Big_Ed (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info, guys!


----------



## snakebite (Nov 18, 2003)

btw the 6v springtop batts have 4 f cells inside.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2003)

I was just going to say there were four "F" cells in a spring top lantern battery, but got beaten to it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## paulr (Nov 18, 2003)

The 6v lantern batteries have more juice inside, but they're not so easy to find and they cost a lot more.


----------



## Big_Ed (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah, they are more expensive, and when I came across one of those adapters that use 4D-cells in place of the 6 volt, it got me wondering. At least the adapter gives me another option. (as if I needed it with the other 80 flashlights or so). I see in the Radio Shack catalog, they have a rechargeable 6-volt lantern battery. They also sell the charger for it, of course. I wonder if it's any good. Anyone use one before?


----------



## PaulW (Dec 3, 2003)

I'd like to get a 4D-to-Lantern adapter. I don't see any in the RS catalog and can't find them on-line. Does anyone know the RS catalog number or know where to get one?

Paul


----------



## 2watt (Dec 3, 2003)

I was at Orchard Supply Hardware yesterday and saw one there. With the batteries and "flashlights". They also had the lantern batt.s.
I just had a thought; I have a car battery charger that has a 6/12 volt switch. I wonder if you could use it to charge a lantern batt.? Ehh.. probably not. Too much currant. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## PaulW (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi 2watt,

Thanks for the tip on Orchard Supply Hardware. I don't live in your area, but I went to their web site. However, I could not find anything remotely like a 4D-to-Lantern adapter. It seems their site is project oriented rather than product oriented. Do you happen to know how to find it on their site?

Regarding charging a battery with a car charger. I think your guess is correct. That might be risky business, possibly dangerous, unless you're quite experienced with circuits. It would be safest to stick with commercial chargers.

Paul


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Dec 3, 2003)

A couple of weeks ago I found a Ray-O-Vac 6 volt lantern at the local Home Depot for $10 that came with an adapter. I liked it enough to go back for a second one (Damn Flashaholic) but they were sold out. Checked two other local HD's but they didn'y carry them. A week later the first HD I went to had them in stock again.


----------



## 2watt (Dec 3, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*PaulW said:*
Hi 2watt,
Thanks for the tip on Orchard Supply Hardware. I don't live in your area, but I went to their web site. However, I could not find anything remotely like a 4D-to-Lantern adapter. It seems their site is project oriented rather than product oriented. Do you happen to know how to find it on their site?
Paul 

[/ QUOTE ]
I went to OSH.com. yeesh!! I couldn't even find a flashlight on that site!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif I quess you don't have OSH stores back there. I thought they were everywhere! Next time I'm at OSH I'll get the price for you. I'd be glad to ship it to you if you want to buy one.


----------



## PaulW (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks to ELM for the Home Depot tip and to 2watt for the kind offer. I put up a wanted poster in the B/S/T Forum and got some good replies there as well. Digikey.com has them on line very cheap. That's where I'll go if my local Home Depot doesn't have one. I appreciate all the help.

Paul


----------



## danielo_d (Dec 4, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*2watt said:*
I went to OSH.com. yeesh!! I couldn't even find a flashlight on that site!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif I quess you don't have OSH stores back there. I thought they were everywhere! 
...[snipped] 

[/ QUOTE ]
Oh, FYI: According to their store locator on www.osh.com, they have "82 Stores in California". I guess they are only in Cali. 
Also, there's a thread from way back when regarding that normally theres's 4-F cells in a 6V Lantern battery. However, there are reports of Duracell having 4-D cells in theirs. Just something to think about.

Danno


----------



## RussH (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: 6-volt Lantern battery or 4-D cells?*

A 6v, 4-4.6Ah gell cell fits in place of the regular primary lantern battery. It's a hair wider and the corners are more square so its a little tighter fit in that respect. It's not as deep, and I usually put foam pads on back & front to keep it mostly centered. They body is slightly taller but the overall hieght is less at the top of the terminals. You have to solder wires to the bulb holder since the contacts don't line up. It's about $10-12

In regard to charging 6v batteries with a battery charger. Max charge rate for a 4.6Ah gell cell is about 800ma, although the manufacturer specifies max voltage AND current (usually about 1 amp, 14.5v). I use a wall wart rated 1000ma. or less and an LM317 voltage regulator set at 13.9v max. This is a safe float charge voltage so that the battery can be left on this for some time, although overnight is what I normally do. 

Wall Mart often has $5 lanterns with the 4D adapters in them. I had several at one time from gell cell conversions but I have given most of them away. And I'll keep the 1 or 2 I have left. HTH, RussH


----------

